
Airlines Phasing Out Screens Because You Are All on Your Devices - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/16/business/streaming-flights-movies.html?&moduleDetail=section-news-0&action=click&contentCollection=Personal%20Tech&region=Footer&module=MoreInSection&version=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&pgtype=article
======
codeplea
It's about time. I always find those screens in ill repair. Usually they
reboot a couple times during the flight too, which causes them to turn back on
regardless of their previous state.

------
thaumasiotes
I really wish this wouldn't happen. Yes, I can bring some books on a 14 hour
flight. But it gets to the point where you want to watch some in-flight movies
to kill the time.

